#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Adding up numbers from a table in Word

## jeffreybrown

Hi All,

Can someone point me in the right direction to learn how to add up numbers from a table in Word?  I've done a brief search, but can't seem to find anything.

----------


## shg

In Word 2007, it's Insert > Quick Parts > Field > Formula. I don't recall how to do it in 2003.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Thanks for the reply.  I am using 2007 so those directioins work great.  Once values have been changed how can I refresh the calculation?

----------


## jeffreybrown

I got it thanks...F9

----------


## NBVC

FYI...

For 2003... it is simply Insert > Field > Formula

----------

